# Dimmer thermostat v Pulse thermostat with ceramic bulbs



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I see this brought up all the time "can I use a dimmer stat with a ceramic bulb?" and usually I see replies giving reasons not to use a dimmer with a ceramic. I know myself and others do use dimmers with ceramics and I've never put any stock in the reasons given not to. So, I thought I would contact Euro Rep Habistat for a definitive answer.

I received a reply from Peter Foulsham, M.D. of Euro Rep today who confirmed my thoughts. I won't quote him directly as I haven't received permission to do so but the reply is along the lines of that a dimmer stat is "the next step up" from a pulse stat and both can control a ceramic bulb. The only major difference is that the pulse stat's blinking LED light is more easily visible than the dimmers constant dim LED light. The life span of a ceramic will not differ when using either a dimmer or pulse stat.

I hope that clarifies things, I've seen people trying to sell their dimmer stat to fund a pulse stat in the classifieds on here before because people have told them they can't use a dimmer with a ceramic.


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting that, youlearn something new every day.
I have always used pulse stats and they have always done the job so I have always stuck to the "If it aint broke.."


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Good to see someone else with some sense, I've always recommended dimmer stats as they're the most versatile, although having a minimum load does prevent use with a lot of heatmats, but being able to swap between light emitting and ceramic is priceless 

Dave


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought a pulse thermostat with my ceramic simply because ive read/heard that the pulse thermostats will give you a more stable, Constant temp.

Pulse thermostats where designed specifically for ceramic heaters where as dimmers where designed specifically for bulbs ... I guess you all already know that lol.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

ATOJAR said:


> I bought a pulse thermostat with my ceramic simply because ive read/heard that the pulse thermostats will give you a more stable, Constant temp.
> 
> Pulse thermostats where designed specifically for ceramic heaters where as dimmers where designed specifically for bulbs ... I guess you all already know that lol.


There is no difference, that's the whole point of this thread. I use both myself and they both give stable temps.


----------



## hanmeing (Aug 25, 2012)

Welcome guy and nice to meet you


----------

